# Packing Bearings



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

You can pick up a wheel bearing packer at most auto parts stores for 10-15 bucks. 

Two wheel drive or four wheel drive car?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jul 4, 2007)

Or you can do it the old fashioned way and work the grease in by working it in with the palm of your hand.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

do I have to clean the old grease out of the bearings first or just pack some new grease in by hand?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Wipe off whatever old grease you can. I your using the packer it will force the old grease out. Dont use any degreasing solutions to clean it.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

I was going to pack by hand, still do the same thing? wipe off old grease and pack bearings?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats it.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks a lot Sammy, this site is awesome, its people like you that make it great. Have a good night.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

one more thing Sammy if you would be so kind. See trailer wiring problem posted by me. Let me know if you can figure this out>


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks and your welcome. 

Check you trailer lights and we'll see tamale. 

Ya'll have a good night too.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

Sammy, your last post said check trailer lights and we will tamale. what does that mean?


----------

